# Canton GLE 490, Lautsprecher kratzt!



## Bier (19. März 2011)

Ich habe seit ca. 3 Monaten 2 Canton GLE 490 und gestern musste ich das erste mal feststellen, dass einer der Lautsprecher kratzt.
Ich hab mir ne DVD (United 93) angeschaut und immer bei Szenen mit einem länger andauerndem Tiefbass fing die linke Box an zu kratzen.
Jetzt grade hatte ich dieses Problem auch bei einigen Liedern.
Welcher Treiber es genau ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da es quasi nur bei gehobenen Pegeln auftritt und ich dann ungerne mein Ohr vor die einzelnen Treiber halte.
Vom gefühl her würde ich sagen, es ist der Hochtöner.
Ich hab 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Lautsprecher.
Kann es mir passieren, dass die Leute von Canton mir nachher vorwerfen ich hätte den Lautsprecher zu stark belastet und ich dadurch meinen Garantieanspruch nicht nutzen kann?
Ich habe die Lautsprecher nie an ihr Limit gebracht und auch brav ca. 20 Stunden eingespielt.
Mein Verstärker hat eine Ausgangsleistung von 100 Watt an 4 Ohm und ich habe ihn noch nie weiter als bis zur Hälfte aufgedreht.
Meistens ist bei mir bei Stufe 16 von 40 Ende, da es dann in meinem Zimmer schon extrem laut ist.

Wär nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß, Bier.


----------



## NCphalon (19. März 2011)

Schick denen doch mal ne Mail, beschreib den Sachverhalt und frag, ob sie dir die Garantie gewähren.


----------



## Madz (19. März 2011)

Ja, das wäre auch meine erste Aktion.


----------



## Bier (19. März 2011)

Okay werde ich mal machen.

*Edit: *Mail ist abgeschick. Mal schauen was sie antworten.


----------



## Bier (22. März 2011)

Mhh die von Canton haben sich noch nicht gemeldet, aber das Kratzen ist auf einmal weg
Ich hab auch vorher noch mal bei ziemlich hoher Lautstärke mein Ohr vor die einzelnen Treiber gehalten und so feststellen können, dass es der Hochtöner war
Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Jetzt kann ich die ja schlecht umtauschen, wenn alles wieder funktioniert, aber gut ist das sicher trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2011)

Kaputter Hochtöner heißt in der Regel, dass Clipping zum Tod geführt hat. Passiert insbesondere bei zu schwachen Verstärkern in Kombination mit zu hohen Pegeln. Ob es aber daran gelegen hat, muss man näher prüfen.


----------



## Bier (22. März 2011)

Also der AMP hat 100W an 4 Ohm/75W an 8 Ohm und war wie gesagt nie mehr als halb aufgedreht (und das auch nur sehr selten). Daran sollte es nicht liegen.
Und das mit dem Kratzen ist einfach so aufgetreten. Als ich das letzte mal laut gehört habe (was bestimmt schon 2 Wochen her ist) hat noch alles funktioniert und jetzt ist auch wieder alles in Ordnung.
Also Tod ist er nicht, aber ist schon merkwürdig.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2011)

Werkangabe? Vertraue keiner Werksangabe. Zumal die dir auch nichts zu etwaigen Änderungen der Impedanz im Frequenzverlauf verrät. Nicht jeder Verstärker macht mal eben so 3 Ohm mit. Zumindest die neue GLE490.2 geht im Grundton (um die 100 - 500 hz) auf 3 Ohm runter. Bei der alten GLE490 keine Ahnung. 

Mag man Fachmagazine verteufeln wie man will, aber in der aktuellen Audio-Ausgabe steht einiges zur Technik-Theorie drin. Zumindest das ist einen schnellen Blick im Zeitungsregal wert.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. März 2011)

Clipping kannste auch erzeugen in dem der Vorverstärker gnadenlos an die grenze getrieben wird, wie z.b durch nen extrem starkes Signal was in den Aux in reinkommt  Deshalb sollte man auch die Soundkarte wenn möglich nie volle Signalstärke ausgeben lassen, oder man achtet auf die Datenblätter wieviel Power der Line Out raushaut und wieviel Power der Vorverstärker am Line in verträgt. 
Hier liegt wohl eher der hund begraben. 

Im übrigend geht nen Verstärker nicht erst bei Fullpower in die Sättigung sondern in der regel schon ab 3/4 seiner leistung, abhängig vom Eingangsignal. 

Daher sag ich immer wieder, der Amp sollte wessentlich mehr Power haben als die Boxen verkraften, auch wenn das viele als spinnerei abtun.


----------



## Bier (23. März 2011)

Okay, dann werde ich in Zukunft das Input-Signal reduzieren.
Die Angaben über die Leistung, hab ich von Hifi-Wiki.
Hab auch sonst eher wenige Infos über den AMP, da er ca 24 Jahre alt sein dürfte.
Naja, aber Anfang Mai hab ich Geburtstag und dann kommt ein Yamaha RX-V 767. Der hat noch ein wenig mehr Power, also muss ihn nicht so weit aufdrehen.
Außerdem kommt er auch mit 2Ohm klar.
Aber wirklich kaput kann der Hochtöner ja nicht sein, da er ja wieder voll funktioniert.


----------



## stingray (26. März 2011)

Könnte es sein das die Spule den Magneten berührt hat und somit das Kratzgeräusch auftrat?


----------



## Bier (26. März 2011)

Das kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, wüsste nicht wie ich das merken kann.
Es ist auf jeden Fall bei einem eher leisen Pegel aufgetreten.
Aber bis jetzt ist es nicht wieder aufgetreten.
Ich hätte nur vom Canton-Support mehr erwartet. Die haben sich immer noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. März 2011)

stingray schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das die Spule den Magneten berührt hat und somit das Kratzgeräusch auftrat?


 

Also bevor das bei nem Hochtöner passiert, ist die Frequenzweiche schon abgefackelt und der Hochtöner an überlastung verreckt  
Bei nem Bass oder Mitteltöner kann das passieren, aber nicht bei nem Hochtöner.


----------



## stingray (26. März 2011)

Bei der Ursache meinte ich ja nicht durch zu hohe elektrische Leistung, sondern das die Membran samt Spule nicht auf einer Achse zum Magneten war. Also das sie nicht gegen den Magneten durch eine zu hohe Auslenkung haut, sondern das sie quasi schief liegt und am Magneten schleift.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. März 2011)

dazu müste die spule aber einmal gegen die polplatte geschlagen sein, oder die hochtöner sind dermassend billig das sie sich bei überhitzung verzogen haben bzw der spulenträger, das trau ich aber Canton nicht zu, und selbst dann würde wohl eher nen kurzschluss passieren weil sich die isolierung vom draht auflöst. Wobei ich hatte mal Hochtöner mit plastik abdeckung die ist nach 10 stunden Party geschmolzen *lol*


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Ich muss mich leider schon wieder melden:/
Das Kratzen ist, seit dem ich mir den Soundtrack von Black Hawk Down geholt und angehört habe wieder aufgetreten.
Bei manchen Liedern dieser CD ist es sogar ziemlich stark. Auch bei sehr geringen Lautstärken.
Komisch finde ich, dass es aufhört, wenn sich die LS ca. ne halbe Stunde ''warmgespielt'' haben.
Gibt es irgendeine Erklärung dafür?
Bei manchen anderen Liedern kann man gar kein Kratzen feststellen.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die LS bei sehr leisen Stellen der BHD CD ganz schön rauschen, wenn man laut hört.
Ist das normal oder kann das auch daran liegen, dass sie analog an nem (nicht wirklich teuren) DVD-Player hängen?

*Edit: *Ich werd morgen glaub ich mal bei Canton anrufen.
Irgendwie reagieren die nicht auf e-mails.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

> Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die LS bei sehr leisen Stellen der BHD CD ganz schön rauschen, wenn man laut hört.
> Ist das normal oder kann das auch daran liegen, dass sie analog an nem (nicht wirklich teuren) DVD-Player hängen?



Ich denke eher, dass das an der Aufnahme liegt. Ein hörbares Hintergrundrauschen hat man bei erschreckend vielen CDs.


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Okay gut, aber das Rauschen ist momentan mein kleinstes Problem und damit kann ich auch wohl leben, wenn's halt nicht anders geht


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Hmm also ich hab den Soundtrack von BHD auch, nen rauschen hab ich da aber nicht O_o 

Was die Lautsprecher angeht, ruf bei Canton an, ich vermute fast das es sich um nen Fertigungsfehler handeln könnte, das vieleicht das Öl vom Ferofluid zäh geworden ist oder ähnliches, Normal ist das auf jeden fall nicht. Konntest du den ausschliesen das es wirklich die Lautsprecher sind ? Du hast doch noch die Onkyos, hast damit auch das problem ?


----------



## Bier (30. März 2011)

Das mit den Onkyos hat sich bereits erledigt. Ja ich werde die Tage mal bei Canton anrufen.
Mitlerweile macht sich das Kratzen auch bei der anderen Box bemerkbar.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Dann tipp ich doch ganz stark auf nen Fertigungsfehler. 
Wie gesagt bei Canton anrufen, problem schildern und lösung finden.


----------

